# fazer aulas



## magdala

Nanon said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> ... Porque infelizmente, quando eu pedi na empresa onde trabalho para fazer aulas, a resposta foi a seguinte: nunca fiz aulas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nanon:
> Numa primeira leitura, não vi nada por corrigir em seu português. Tampouco numa segunda... Não sei como é sua pronúncia, mas suponho que também seja do mesmo nível da escrita. Você escreve melhor do que muitos, muitos brasileiros. Acho até que poderia lecionar português.
> Parabéns!
> JC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boa noite!
> Fiquei na dúvida! ou houve aqui um lapso do Joca ou então efectivamente é correcto no Brasil dizer fazer aulas. Em Portugal usa-se *dar aulas* (aquele que as dá) e *ter aulas* (aquele que as recebe).
> Saudações a todos
Click to expand...


----------



## jazyk

Ouve-se fazer/tomar/ter aulas.


----------



## Joca

magdala said:


> Nanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olá a todos,
> 
> ... Porque infelizmente, quando eu pedi na empresa onde trabalho para fazer aulas, a resposta foi a seguinte: nunca fiz aulas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boa noite!
> Fiquei na dúvida! ou houve aqui um lapso do Joca ou então efectivamente é correcto no Brasil dizer fazer aulas. Em Portugal usa-se *dar aulas* (aquele que as dá) e *ter aulas* (aquele que as recebe).
> Saudações a todos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olá Magdala
> 
> É verdade: pode ter sido um lapso (ou o lapso?). Aqui também se diz (diz-se) *ter aulas *quando as recebemos, mas, se dissermos *fazer aula*, penso que seremos entendidos. Talvez seja devido à maneira de dizer em francês: *faire du portugais*.
> 
> Saudações
> 
> Joca
Click to expand...


----------



## Macunaíma

_Fazer aulas_ é comum, sim. Às vezes até se omite a palavra _aula_:  

_Quando eu era criança, eu fazia natação, judô e inglês, além de ir à escola._
_Eu estou fazendo RPG para corrigir minha postura._
_Minha namorada faz francês há seis anos._


----------



## MOC

Fazer aulas é assistir ou dar as aulas? Pareceu-me que era assistir, mas só para confirmar?


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Fazer aulas é assistir ou dar as aulas? Pareceu-me que era assistir, mas só para confirmar?


 

fazer aulas = assistir/ter aulas


----------



## magdala

Só agora é que eu percebí que a Vanda tinha aberto um novo thread!  
(quem começar a ler este não vai perceber muito bem de onde é que ele apareceu.)
Obrigado a todos os brasileiros pelo esclarecimento! 
Em espanhol usa-se o verbo *dar* tanto para *dar* como para *receber* aulas.


----------



## reka39

Hello! If I want to say 'I teach Italian in a high school' - is it correct (and the same thing) to say:
- dou aulas de italiano
- ensino italiano
- leciono italiano
Thanks!


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! If I want to say 'I teach Italian in a high school' - is it correct (and the same thing) to say:
> - dou aulas de italiano
> - ensino italiano
> - leciono italiano
> Thanks!



Sim, são todas correctas e sinónimas, se bem que '_leccionar_' se usa bastante menos do que as outras duas.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! 'dar aulas' sounds (to me) a bit informal and/or it seems it's just a temporary job and/or I'm uma explicadora. Ensinar and lecionar sound more formal (to my italian ear). Is the same in Português?


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Thanks! 'dar aulas' sounds (to me) a bit informal and/or it seems it's just a temporary job and/or I'm uma explicadora. Ensinar and lecionar sound more formal (to my italian ear). Is the same in Português?




_Grosso modo, _sim. '_Dar aulas_', no entanto, é muitíssimo comum e o nível de informalidade não é tão alto que provoque qualquer rejeição.


----------



## Ruca

Macunaíma said:


> _Fazer aulas_ é comum, sim. Às vezes até se omite a palavra _aula_:
> 
> _Quando eu era criança, eu fazia natação, judô e inglês, além de ir à escola._
> _Eu estou fazendo RPG para corrigir minha postura._
> _Minha namorada faz francês há seis anos._




Olá,

Em português europeu penso que se usa "fazer" mais para atividades desportivas: "Quando era criança, eu fazia/praticava natação". Em relação a matérias de estudo, penso que não é muito comum utilizar o verbo "fazer" embora para mim seja completa e totalmente compreensível o significado. Se alguém me dissesse que queria "fazer aulas" eu acho que compreenderia que a pessoa queria ter aulas.


----------



## Carfer

Ruca said:


> Em relação a matérias de estudo, penso que não é muito comum utilizar o verbo "fazer" embora para mim seja completa e totalmente compreensível o significado. Se alguém me dissesse que queria "fazer aulas" eu acho que compreenderia que a pessoa queria ter aulas.



No meu tempo era comum e julgava que ainda fosse. Refiro-me a '_fazer'_ uma disciplina ou um curso (_'fiz Francês no ano passado', 'estou a fazer Direito', _etc.) porque _'fazer aulas' _é coisa que nunca ouvi e que me soa bastante estranho.


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> No meu tempo era comum e julgava que ainda fosse. Refiro-me a '_fazer'_ uma disciplina ou um curso (_'fiz Francês no ano passado', 'estou a fazer Direito', _etc.) porque _'fazer aulas' _é coisa que nunca ouvi e que me soa bastante estranho.



No meu tempo idem... no ensino preparatório, secundário e superior... o primário já foi há algum tempo e não me lembro se éramos assim tão "modernos" no discurso 
Fazer Latim da Faculdade
Fazer Métodos Quantitativos do Secundário
Fazer Estudos Sociais do Preparatório...

"Fazer aulas" soa-me a uma tradução de uma outra língua para o português. "Fazer um curso de..." é comum ouvir-se.


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> No meu tempo idem... no ensino preparatório, secundário e superior... o primário já foi há algum tempo e não me lembro se éramos assim tão "modernos" no discurso
> Fazer Latim da Faculdade
> Fazer Métodos Quantitativos do Secundário
> Fazer Estudos Sociais do Preparatório...
> 
> "Fazer aulas" soa-me a uma tradução de uma outra língua para o português. "Fazer um curso de..." é comum ouvir-se.



Na primária também.
"Fazíamos a 4ª classe" e o respectivo exame (pelo menos no meu tempo)

Edit: depois de pensar melhor...não, não dizíamos : "estávamos na 4ª classe e fazíamos o respectivo exame"


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Na primária também.
> "Fazíamos a 4ª classe" e o respectivo exame (pelo menos no meu tempo)
> 
> Edit: depois de pensar melhor...não, não dizíamos : "estávamos na 4ª classe e fazíamos o respectivo exame"



Volte a pensar, marta. Olhe que sim. _'Fazer a 4ª classe'_, então não diziamos?


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Na primária também.
> "Fazíamos a 4ª classe" e o respectivo exame (pelo menos no meu tempo)
> 
> Edit: depois de pensar melhor...não, não dizíamos : "estávamos na 4ª classe e fazíamos o respectivo exame"



Ok Marta, vou fazer-lhe a vontade 
Fazer português, matemática, meio físico... são as únicas disciplinas que me lembro de momento.
O meu raciocínio ia no sentido de "fazer uma disciplina" como o Carfer tinha referido atrás, e não "fazer um ano/uma classe".


----------



## Exegeta

"Fazer uma disciplina/ ano", "Fazer uma classe (hoje usa-se série", ou em vez de "fazer", "cursar" são aceitos, e, por sinal bastante utilizados.

"Fiz/Cursei a 5ª série em 2002."
"Fiz Educação Física e Inglês."
(5ª série, na minha época, no Brasil, primeiro ano do ensino fundamental II/ginásio). A partir de 2010, o Ensino Fundamental teve a duração estendida de oito para nove anos, então é um pouco diferente agora. Inclusive, agora não são mais séries, e sim anos. Vejam só (tirei do Wikipédia): 

Classe de alfabetização (CA) = 1º ano
1ª série = 2° ano
2ª série = 3° ano
3ª série = 4° ano
4ª série = 5° ano
5ª série = 6° ano
6ª série = 7° ano
7ª série = 8° ano
8ª série = 9° ano

Então todas as linhas de raciocínio têm seu sentido e são corretas. O que difere é a "modernidade" do termo, digamos assim... 

Ensino Fundamental concerne ao primário e o ginasial (divididos em Ciclos I e II), no Brasil. Ensino Médio é equivalente ao ensino secundário, ministrado aos adolescentes.


----------



## marta12

Carfer said:


> Volte a pensar, marta. Olhe que sim. _'Fazer a 4ª classe'_, então não diziamos?




Lembro-me de, bem contente, dizer "passei a 4ª classe", sim, porque aquilo era um bicho de sete cabeças! 
Não sei se dizia "estou na 4ª classe", ou se dizia "estou a fazer a 4ª classe"
Já não me lembro


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Ok Marta, vou fazer-lhe a vontade
> Fazer português, matemática, meio físico... são as únicas disciplinas que me lembro de momento.
> O meu raciocínio ia no sentido de "fazer uma disciplina" como o Carfer tinha referido atrás, e não "fazer um ano/uma classe".



Não procurava que me fizesse vontade nenhuma, Alderamin. 
No meu tempo de aluna não havia ensino preparatório, nem ensino primário. Existia sim, a "primária", que era como toda as pessoas se lhe referiam, por isso acrescentei. Mas "fazíamos a primária", isso lembro-me bem


----------



## anaczz

Ouço muito, em Portugal, "anda" na escola, "andava" na 4ª classe, "anda" no ciclo, etc.
Mas parece que o início do tópico envolvia era "fazer aulas"
"Fazer aulas" é bastante usado no Brasil, principalmente quando se trata de cursos rápidos, treinamentos, aulas de direção, etc.


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Ouço muito, em Portugal, "anda" na escola, "andava" na 4ª classe, "anda" no ciclo, etc.
> Mas parece que o início do tópico envolvia era "fazer aulas"
> "Fazer aulas" é bastante usado no Brasil, principalmente quando se trata de cursos rápidos, treinamentos, aulas de direção, etc.



Esse "anda", para mim, é o mesmo que "frequenta".
Não li tudo o que estava para trás deste "thread", mas "fazer aulas" deve ser o equivalente ao francês "faire cours" que significa "dar aulas", no português que aprendi.


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Não procurava que me fizesse vontade nenhuma, Alderamin.
> No meu tempo de aluna não havia ensino preparatório, nem ensino primário. Existia sim, a "primária", que era como toda as pessoas se lhe referiam, por isso acrescentei. Mas "fazíamos a primária", isso lembro-me bem



Os tempos mudam e o nome das coisas também. É essa a conclusão.


----------



## anaczz

Alderamin said:


> Esse "anda", para mim, é o mesmo que "frequenta".
> Não li tudo o que estava para trás deste "thread", mas "fazer aulas" deve ser o equivalente ao francês "faire cours" que significa "dar aulas", no português que aprendi.


Não entendi... você quer dizer "dar aulas" no sentido de *assistir*/receber ou de *ministrar*?
O fazer aulas brasileiro só se refere à posição do aluno, do estudante.


----------



## Alderamin

anaczz said:


> Não entendi... você quer dizer "dar aulas" no sentido de *assistir*/receber ou de *ministrar*?
> O fazer aulas brasileiro só se refere à posição do aluno, do estudante.



Quando _você _disse que ouvia em Portugal "anda no ciclo" e etc. eu respondi que para mim, o verbo "andar" significava o mesmo que "frequentar".
Quanto ao "fazer aulas" que julgo que seja uma tradução possivelmente do francês, o equivalente é "dar aulas" - ministrar.
Não falava do "fazer aulas" brasileiro, porque não tenho conhecimento nenhum de português brasileiro. Estava apenas a falar daquilo que sei e do que aprendi em português europeu.


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> Não entendi... você quer dizer "dar aulas" no sentido de *assistir*/receber ou de *ministrar*?
> O fazer aulas brasileiro só se refere à posição do aluno, do estudante.



'ministrar aulas de italiano', está certo?
Achei que em italiano 'leccionar' expressa, como 'dar aulas', uma ideia de precariedade do trabalho (e.g. sou uma explicadora/estou a substituir um outro professor nestes semanas - estou contratada só para duas semanas...). é o mesmo em Português? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!!


----------



## anaczz

> 'ministrar aulas de italiano', está certo?


Sim, está certo.
Passei a ministrar aulas de italiano, este ano. 
As aulas serão ministradas por um professor convidado.



> Achei que em italiano 'leccionar' expressa, como 'dar aulas', uma ideia  de precariedade do trabalho (e.g. sou uma explicadora/estou a substituir  um outro professor nestes semanas - estou contratada só para duas  semanas...). é o mesmo em Português? Muito obrigada pela ajuda!!


Ao menos no Brasil, não vejo essa ideia de precariedade nessas palavras. Lecionar e dar aulas tanto podem ser usados para trabalhos provisórios como permanentes, vai depender do contexto e da forma de falar.

Eu leciono português há 20 anos.
 Esta vida de professor é difícil. Já estou cansado de dar aulas a troco de tostões!
Estou dando umas aulas particulares (explicações) para aumentar a renda.
Estou lecionando inglês numa escola perto de casa, para guardar dinheiro para a viagem.


----------



## Guigo

Alderamin said:


> Quando _você _disse que ouvia em Portugal "anda no ciclo" e etc. eu respondi que para mim, o verbo "andar" significava o mesmo que "frequentar".
> Quanto ao "fazer aulas" que julgo que seja uma tradução possivelmente do francês, o equivalente é "dar aulas" - ministrar.
> Não falava do "fazer aulas" brasileiro, *porque não tenho conhecimento nenhum de português brasileiro. Estava apenas a falar daquilo que sei e do que aprendi em português europeu*.



Desculpe-me por perguntar, Alderamin, mas nas escolas de Portugal não se ensina literatura brasileira? Nem mesmo os mais conhecidos: Machado de Assis, Castro Alves, Graciliano Ramos, Jorge Amado, etc? Nem sequer um poema de Casimiro de Abreu ou Vinícius de Moraes? Fiquei curioso...


----------



## Alderamin

Não tem de pedir desculpa, Guigo.
Eu não estudei esses autores de que fala.
Se me fala em "escolas", actualmente, não sei o que se ensina no ensino primário, preparatório e secundário a nível de aulas de português. 
Se me fala em "universidades", os cursos de línguas têm (não sei se ainda continuam a ter após o Tratado de Bolonha) uma "cadeira" chamada "literatura brasileira", mas funciona como disciplina opcional; quem quiser pode "fazer a cadeira".


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Guigo said:


> Desculpe-me por perguntar, Alderamin, mas nas escolas de Portugal não se ensina literatura brasileira? Nem mesmo os mais conhecidos: Machado de Assis, Castro Alves, Graciliano Ramos, Jorge Amado, etc? Nem sequer um poema de Casimiro de Abreu ou Vinícius de Moraes? Fiquei curioso...



Acabei o 12º ano em 1990 (liceu, escola secundária). Não. Mas o programa era tão extenso que no meu tempo nem se chegava a dar Fernando Pessoa! Escritores do século XX, então, nem vê-los. (Tirando a Sophia de Melo Breyner que estava muito na moda, mas era abordada de forma infantil, isto é, literalmente para crianças.) Não sei o que mudou desde aí mas não é tão estranho que não se estude autores brasileiros se nem há tempo para os portugueses. Na disciplina de Português estudamos tudo desde as cantigas de amigo medievais, desde o galaico-português. São muitos séculos.
Isto era uma conversa que dava pano para mangas, se calhar para um tópico próprio, mas eu sempre achei que o programa de Português estava muito sobrecarregado e, perdoem-me a blasfémia, perdia-se demasiado tempo com Camões. Anos e anos seguidos, repetia-se Camões, Camões, Camões. Por mim, que não gosto particularmente de Camões, se era para repetir preferia mais cantigas de amigo. Mas o melhor era não repetir tanto, porque para muitas pessoas a única experiência que vão ter com literatura é aquela e ficam com a ideia que a literatura portuguesa acabou no século XIX.
Desculpe o desabafo.


----------



## reka39

Thanks for your help! If I want to work as an 'explicadora' in a portuguese speaking country, how should I write the ad?
'Italian native speaker with a degree in Literature offering (private) lessons in Italian'
Thanks!!


----------



## marta12

Guigo said:


> Desculpe-me por perguntar, Alderamin, mas nas escolas de Portugal não se ensina literatura brasileira? Nem mesmo os mais conhecidos: Machado de Assis, Castro Alves, Graciliano Ramos, Jorge Amado, etc? Nem sequer um poema de Casimiro de Abreu ou Vinícius de Moraes? Fiquei curioso...



É uma questão de curiosidade, Guigo, ou de ter estado em contacto com a cultura brasileira.
Por exemplo: Vinicius de Moraes veio a Lisboa com Tom Jobim e Nara Leão nos anos 60. Eu fui ao espectáculo com a minha avó que adorava Vinicius de Moraes. Veio também por esses anos Chico Buarque de Hollanda com 'Morte e Vida de Severina'.
Por Lisboa passava o que de melhor existia (penso eu que era) da música brasileira. Penso que no Porto, pelo menos nos anos 60 e 70 não houvesse tais espectáculos.
A partir daí a curiosidade por escritores brasileiros apareceu. 
O meu pai que era leitor compulsivo, comprava Machado Assis, Jorge Amado e outros.
Erico Veríssimo já fui eu que levei para casa, assim como outros mais.

Mas nas escolas nunca ouvi falar de literatura brasileira e duvido que hoje em dia se fale.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your help! If I want to work as an 'explicadora' in a portuguese speaking country, how should I write the ad?
> 'Italian native speaker with a degree in Literature offering (private) lessons in Italian'
> Thanks!!



'Italiano licenciado/com licenciatura dá explicações de italiano'.


----------



## anaczz

Se for no Brasil:
Professor italiano, graduado em literatura, oferece aulas particulares de italiano.
ou

Aulas particulares de italiano por/com professor italiano graduado em literatura.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Voltando um pouco ao tópico, houve aqui no fórum uma outra discussão sobre o contraste entre _ter _e _fazer _diante de _aula_. Diferente do que foi dito acima, lá aparentemente concluiu-se que existe sim uma diferença semântica entre uma coisa e outra.


----------



## Alderamin

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your help! If I want to work as an 'explicadora' in a portuguese speaking country, how should I write the ad?
> 'Italian native speaker with a degree in Literature offering (private) lessons in Italian'
> Thanks!!



_Dão-se explicações de italiano por nativo(a) licenciado(a) em Literatura _

Can I ask, if you don't mind, if "Literature" is equivalent to Modern Languages and Literatures?

If yes, you can say _Dão-se explicações de italiano por nativo(a) licenciado(a) em Línguas e Literaturas Modernas._


----------



## Ruca

Guigo said:


> Desculpe-me por perguntar, Alderamin, mas nas escolas de Portugal não se ensina literatura brasileira? Nem mesmo os mais conhecidos: Machado de Assis, Castro Alves, Graciliano Ramos, Jorge Amado, etc? Nem sequer um poema de Casimiro de Abreu ou Vinícius de Moraes? Fiquei curioso...




Olá Guigo,

Nos meus tempos, não me lembro de estudar qualquer autor brasileiro. No entanto, a minha filha, que anda atualmente no 9º. ano, estudou o ano passado (8º. ano) "O Gato Malhado e a Andorinha Sinhá" de Jorge Amado.


----------



## marta12

Ruca said:


> Olá Guigo,
> 
> Nos meus tempos, não me lembro de estudar qualquer autor brasileiro. No entanto, a minha filha, que anda atualmente no 9º. ano, estudou o ano passado (8º. ano) "O Gato Malhado e a Andorinha Sinhá" de Jorge Amado.



Ora vê?!
Eu a pensar que nem por sombras...ainda bem que me enganei


----------

